# Our beloved Max ...



## MaxBrinksie (Oct 27, 2013)

I would like to tell you about my Max, if I can through all of these rascally tears. My wife and I got him and his sister Brinksie just over nine years ago. They were brother and sister. I know everyone thinks their dog is the best, but these two were, (Brinksie is still with us,) extraordinary German Shepherd Dogs.

We were inseparable. Most of our friends deserted us, understandably so, since we were/are true "Dog People." We never left them alone overnight, and we trusted no one to "watch" them, and never placed them into a kennel.

I made all of their food, and still do for Brinksie. They had clean water every day, and there was two acres for them to rule and play in.

So why are we grieving Max?

It is the most devastating disease to watch a German Shepherd Dog endure. Degenerative Myelopathy. About a year ago, we saw changes in Max's gait, and his proprioception. For those of you who have suffered with your GSD with this, you know what that means. Max didn't know where his back legs were, so he would misstep. This is a very slow and progressive disease, and it took almost a year until day before yesterday; it was time to euthanize Max.

He was otherwise completely healthy, but could no longer mask his pain, as GSD's tend to do, and could not pull himself up.

So we took him to the veterinary doctor, and he was first injected with a strong sedative. About five minutes later, the euthanasia solution was introduced and he died very shortly thereafter.

We both cried over his body, for a long time, then it was time to leave. He will be cremated on Monday, and we will get his ashes shortly thereafter. We have the most wonderful pictures and memories of Max. We know that in time we will forget the very last days, and remember the other nine years of how wonderful this dog was. He gave more than we ever gave him. Instead of four ears at the window, then the mad dash out the back dog door to the yard to greet us, there is now just one set.

I just love this dog so much, and it hurts so much.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost Max. Though it is so hard to do, you did the right thing. RIP Max.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so sorry. Blessings to you, your wife and Brinskie.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Max  He will be in your hearts forever and will always be watching over you. Rest in Peace Max....


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

It is hard to lose old friends. But you will all be together again one day.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I lost my 9 year old GSD Shadow to DM November 2011. We still have his brother Buddy. Give Brinksie extra loves and hugs... She will be grieving too. I'd like to tell you it gets easier, but tears are pouring down my face as I write this. It really hasn't yet. Everytime we lose a dog it tears another little piece of my heart up. But I wouldn't trade a bit of it! Hugs to you and your family!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. I hope that you are comforted by the wonderful life that you shared with Max.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Run free Max, until you meet your loved ones once again.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss  RIP Max and :hugs: to you and your family, he'll live on in his sister and your memories forever and I believe with all my heart we will meet and never be seperated again in Heaven so that's a comfort to me.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. He will meet you one day at the Rainbow Bridge and you will be together again.


----------



## Caliber Canines (Oct 29, 2013)

We here are so sorry for your loss, thanks for doing the right thing for Max, I know it was one of the hardest things you ever have done, but trust that Max is free of his pain and suffering.
I have many GSD's at the Rainbow Bridge, and it keeps me going to know my babies are safe and pain free.
You and your family will remain in our prayers as you go through the grieving process, 
Scott


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

:rip: Max 

Kat


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

RIP Max. 

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

